# Pigeon is biting fingers



## Lizibel (Jun 2, 2004)

My girlfriend and I have befriended a homeraised pigeon. For 2 weeks we have fed him, Bruno, sunflower seeds out of our hands. He often waits for either of us in the morning or evening for a meal. And he coos after eating. We noticed him peck our fingers lightly but now he seems to bite us. What does this behavior mean? And how can we deter it- it really hurts.


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Liz!
My 2 "house pijjies" bite me agressively often when I put in fresh seed, need to handle them, etc. 
They are very sweet, and like to show me affection by landing on my head, or pecking gently at my earrings/clothes/fingers, etc., but genearlly do not like hands and fingers much at all. I think this is very normal behavior, especially in or around the cage/feeding/nesting area. I raised mine from tiny babies, but they are still territorial to some extent, and will "guard" their special areas. 
No matter what some foolish people may say, pigeons are smart animals with distinct personalities. This is such a joy for those who take the time to discover it, but it is a double edged sword. I look at it this way: 
1) I give them space,... don't force contact, but spend at least 2 hours each day in their presence. I know they don't like hands much, so when I want them to come to me, I offer my head. I know this builds trust, because they used to get on my head very sporadically, and now when I edge up to them with my chin down they jump right on 90% of the time.
2) They can, to a large extent, be "trained". Do not allow 'mean' or aggressive pecking at your face. Firmly say no, and withdraw your attentions. If you are patient and consistent, they will get the hint. Training of any kind is easier when birds are young, but do be patient,.. it takes some time. 
I have found this to be the best compromise for my birds and my own quality of life! lol

I'm not sure about your details, though,... Is this a pet that was set free? How do you know it's a "domestic" pigeon? And are you sure it's a pigeon? When mine bite it doesn't hurt much at all,.. (even when they're really trying! lol)
Good luck!
Alea


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, and sunflower seeds are only good as a snack. A good pigeon mix is ideal, but I think even wild bird seed would be more helpful to him.


----------

